# any info on this stove?



## MNman2 (Dec 8, 2018)

*Wood stove/Trolla Brug*
model name / number: *Trollapeisen
*
Vintage cast iron Trollapeisen made in Norway by Trolla Brug.
Small "footprint". Could be a corner stove.
Has fire brick, log rack & front screen. Unique color.

very cool looking I do hope to get some heat out of it, but it wouldn't be a primary heat source.
New installation with lots of space so pretty flexible.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 8, 2018)

MNman2 said:


> *Wood stove/Trolla Brug*
> model name / number: *Trollapeisen
> *
> Vintage cast iron Trollapeisen made in Norway by Trolla Brug.
> ...


Can you upload a picture?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 8, 2018)

Does it look like this?


----------



## MNman2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Does it look like this?
> View attachment 235225


yes, exactly except its dark green. thanks, save me trying to find a pic any thoughts?


----------



## MNman2 (Dec 8, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Can you upload a picture?


see pic below, thanks


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 8, 2018)

MNman2 said:


> see pic below, thanks


No picture.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 8, 2018)

All I can find now is in Norwegian. I will try to get it translated. Stay tuned.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 8, 2018)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/cast-iron-beast-made-in-norway-montgomery-ward.154877/


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2018)

Trollapeisen means Trolla Fireplace. This model may not have a door, just a firescreen.


----------



## MNman2 (Dec 9, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> No picture.


sorry, its in reply # 3


----------



## MNman2 (Dec 9, 2018)

looks like the pic in # 


begreen said:


> Trollapeisen means Trolla Fireplace. This model may not have a door, just a firescreen.


the pic in the ad shows just a firescreen, so I think it has no actual door.
and...am I correct in assuming theres no way is this thing ul listed?   which means my insurance company wont allow it.


----------



## bholler (Dec 9, 2018)

MNman2 said:


> looks like the pic in #
> 
> the pic in the ad shows just a firescreen, so I think it has no actual door.
> and...am I correct in assuming theres no way is this thing ul listed?   which means my insurance company wont allow it.


Unless it has a ul plate on the back it is not listed.  Even if it had one originally it the plate is gone it's unlisted.


----------

